# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Herp Photography

## CallmeUmaster

Kind of an odd post but im curious. I never seem to be able to take good pics of my herps. ive seen some pretty amazing pictures and was wondering, does anyone know a secret or technique for photographing our herps? Anything atall ive seen people get them into some pretty cool poses and there pictures look so good and clear. Anything atall guys?
Thanks! Discuss away!  :Smile:

----------


## Wh00h0069

You need a good camera, and a macro lens helps. You also need good lighting. I like to use a 6500 Kelvin lamp.

----------


## musicalKeyes

Patience helps a lot as well. Be prepared to take tons of shots before you get a really good one, and just keep practicing. My King Snake is the hardest thing to get a shot of, so I take pictures of him when he's feeding or the day after he feeds (without moving him), because he's a little sluggish for a while. I've also found it's easier to get my BPs during the day, when they wouldn't be so active, although I'm sure they don't like to be woken up, hahaha  :Smile:

----------


## singingtothewheat

I have a fuji finepix s 1500.  I would not buy it again.   Money was, as always, an issue for me. 
If you have money to burn, get a rebel.  Some of the other members here have them.  They are the BOSS

With most digital camera's, if you don't have enough light, your pics will blur.  Outdoor, Natural light seems the easiest to get a good shot in.  Otherwise extra lighting is a good idea.  You have to read up and get the right kind of lighting.  Normal blasting light bulbs just make your pic look bad too, especially if they are behind the subject.

And if your a dork like me, you have to take many many many many shots just to get one decent one.

----------


## CallmeUmaster

I made this post earlier in the general herp chat because i didnt relize there was a forum for it, lol. ive gotten some great advice from the people who replied ( thanks a ton! ) but i figured it wouldnt hurt to post again in the actual photography section for some more insight.
Kind of an odd post but im curious. I never seem to be able to take good pics of my herps. Ive seen some pretty amazing pictures and was wondering, does anyone know a secret or technique for photographing our herps? Anything atall ive seen people get them into some pretty cool poses and there pictures look so good and clear. Anything atall guys?
Thanks! Discuss away!

----------


## Skiploder

I'll second that request.  I'd love to hear some trade secrets - what type of camera, lenses, etc.

----------


## brainman1000

A macro lens is a must.  It allows you to take really close up shots without using zoom.  Most cameras won't focus well on objects within about 18".  The macro closes that distance to almost nothing depending on the macro lens used.  As for camera, Pretty much any type that will accept lenses will work.  DSLR's are obviously made for that sort of thing, but you can get away with spending much less than that.  I use a Kodak Z730, which is really just a point-and-shoot, but it has a lens adaptor that allows me to use a macro lens.  My pics aren't the best in the world, but I can get some halfway decent close ups.  One of the keys is lighting.  A simple light box can be used to produce a good consistant light that eliminates shadows and discoloration.

----------


## zackw419

read up on photography a bit. you must know the basics, you can't even take great pics with a great camera without knowing what your doing.

However you don't necessarily need a dslr to take good pictures, but i recommend at least a high quality point and shoot.

I took pics like these...:




with this camera: 

here are some pics taken with a very expensive dslr camera (not mine, nor are the pics):





2nd set of pics by Patrick Aalto

anyway, my point is you can get good pics off a fairly (fairly...) inexpensive camera, make sure u get a macro lens too!

----------


## Skiploder

> A macro lens is a must.  It allows you to take really close up shots without using zoom.  Most cameras won't focus well on objects within about 18".  The macro closes that distance to almost nothing depending on the macro lens used.  As for camera, Pretty much any type that will accept lenses will work.  DSLR's are obviously made for that sort of thing, but you can get away with spending much less than that.  I use a Kodak Z730, which is really just a point-and-shoot, but it has a lens adaptor that allows me to use a macro lens.  My pics aren't the best in the world, but I can get some halfway decent close ups.  One of the keys is lighting.  A simple light box can be used to produce a good consistant light that eliminates shadows and discoloration.


I was at a local camera store last weekend and looked at some "bridge" cameras - notably the Canon SX20 IS, the Nikon P90 and the Panasonic DMC FZ35.  All have super macro modes and I was fairly impressed.  Ever heard of a "bridge" camera?

Wondering how those would do.  The clerk said I could bring a small snake (hoggie perhaps) and try each camera out.............

----------


## brainman1000

I would def. try them out first and see how they do.  My camera also has a macro mode, but I found that it doesn't work very well.  I'm not saying that other cameras with macro mode won't work, but definitely try them out before buying.

----------


## SinisterSerpents

I have a fujifilm--- I'm at work so I can't tell you the model number right off--- but it has a marco and super macro for those really close up shots and I love it!!! The only thing is that when using the super macro  you have to have a really steady hand or the pic comes out blurred or you need a tripod.  I bought mine off ebay for less than $200 and its the  best by far I've had and I've owned quite a few.  If you are interested in researching this camera pm me and when I get home I'll let you know what model number it is.   :Good Job:

----------

Skiploder (02-13-2010)

----------


## Dave763

Macro lens with a ring flash. A light tent with 3 100 watt daylight lamps. A nice surface, mirror,tile,ect.

I use a Canon Rebel xsi with a canon macro lens EF-S 60mm canon MR-14EX ring flash.

----------


## Clear

A decent camera with a good lens with great amount of light and a great subject. Practice a lot!

----------


## redpython

you dont nec. need a macro lens.

if you are using a point and shoot, give yourself some distance and use the zoom so the flash doesn't blow out the shot.

----------


## Praetori

A little note to add about how to take the shot-notice the angles that the best pictures are taken at. Better pictures are usually closer to eye level with the animal rather than shot from above. You usually can't go wrong with taking a shot when their head is at a 45 degree angle from you (ex Dave763's python pic). Looking up composition helps...like knowing the "rule of thirds." Little things like that can help a lot.  :Smile:  The more you learn about photography and the more you practice, the better your shots will be.

----------


## brainman1000

> you dont nec. need a macro lens.
> 
> if you are using a point and shoot, give yourself some distance and use the zoom so the flash doesn't blow out the shot.


I have tried both ways and found that using the zoom method usually reduces the quality of the photo.  The macro lens really allows you to get up close without sacrificing image quality.  As for flash, I don't use the camera flash.  Exterior lighting for me produces the best results.

----------


## BigBlue56

My Equipment (ill have to post pics later):

Canon Rebel XSI + Stock Lens + 55 - 250mm Lens + 3-set Extention Tubes (to mimic a Macro lens). 

A tripod and good lighting is a must as well.  Tripod especially for me since I have unsteady hands.

----------


## abi21491

I personally use a Sony Cybershot H20, and I love it. It is what you could consider a "bridge" camera. I used to use a HP M425 and I was still able to get decent shots, but it took a lot more patience. I think the key to good pictures is lighting and patience. I would consider the HP I had mediocre and I was able to get this:



With my Sony, the difference is obvious. First of all it is much easier to use and the image quality is much better. Here are a few with my Sony.



some day old pinkies.

----------

h00blah (07-30-2010)

----------


## Brian Fobian

I have a Sony DSC-HX1 and it is really good - also in dark situations where you don't want to use a flash. And not that expensive - in the US you get it almost for free I think :Smile:  And it is also kind of small compared to a pro camera  :Smile:

----------


## ALTownsend1

You'd be amazed what a difference an SLR makes, even for someone like myself who has always enjoyed photography, but never taken the time to fully delve into it. 

These were taken with my 8.3 MP Canon Rebel XT, stock lens, no special lighting. The photos were simply taken from normal distance, then zoomed in on a basic Mac picture editor, no fancy photoshopping or anything.

----------


## BrianaK

OP, cool pictures! How do you get pictures of your snakes eating? I've always wanted to do it but can't go pics as he eats in his cage. Do you feed him outside his cage?

----------


## TrpnBils

> I've also found it's easier to get my BPs during the day, when they wouldn't be so active, although I'm sure they don't like to be woken up, hahaha


...and I'm completely opposite in this belief. For my 2 BPs anyway, I have to photograph them at night because otherwise they hide their heads the whole time!  :Smile:

----------


## Old Sloppy

> Do you feed him outside his cage?


I am eager to hear the answer, I don't see any reflections of glass or such.
Must be outside the cage.....

Harry

----------

